# Convo all the way!



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Currently at practicing with the squall 15 I picked up during the winter. I can't believe I've been missing out all this time.... 3 oz, spindle open up all the way with the mag at full..consistent 300ft plus. I thumb it as soon as I hear the sinker hit. Count out the number of cranks x the retrieval rate. Top cast was 350 ft so far. Thanks for all the tips everyone. No bull$hit I have a whole new world of gear to mess around with now! My wife's gonna hate me now.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Currently at practicing with the squall 15 I picked up during the winter. I can't believe I've been missing out all this time.... 3 oz, spindle open up all the way with the mag at full..consistent 300ft plus. I thumb it as soon as I hear the sinker hit. Count out the number of cranks x the retrieval rate. Top cast was 350 ft so far. Thanks for all the tips everyone. No bull$hit I have a whole new world of gear to mess around with now! My wife's gonna hate me now.


The ratio will remain constant but the retrieval rate of line will vary depending on how much line is on the spool. How much are you giving yourself per crank?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

The reel says 28 inches per crank. Good info to kno. I've been rounding down. I've been consistenly counting 130+ cranks. So hopefully I'm a least around 100yrds. I would like to go to a field but trying to pull the line in over grass is a pain.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Be sure to reel in the slack before you start your crank count.

When casting over grass, don't try to reel the sinker back in. Just wind as you walk slowly out to your sinker. Or you can lay the rod down, walk the line out then remove the sinker. Wind it up when you get back to the rod.

Tommy


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Tommy said:


> Be sure to reel in the slack before you start your crank count.
> 
> When casting over grass, don't try to reel the sinker back in. Just wind as you walk slowly out to your sinker. Or you can lay the rod down, walk the line out then remove the sinker. Wind it up when you get back to the rod.
> 
> Tommy


Yea I made sure to pull up the slack first before counting. I was to lazy to walk the rod while reeling, but uncliping the sinker...sometimes the most easiest answer is right under your nose. Literally.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> The reel says 28 inches per crank. Good info to kno. I've been rounding down. I've been consistenly counting 130+ cranks. So hopefully I'm a least around 100yrds. I would like to go to a field but trying to pull the line in over grass is a pain.


Cut two slits in a tennis ball one big enough to thread your line through and on the other side big enough you can squeeze your lead into it. then keep your rod tip up during retrieve. Have had no problems with this in a field. Also harbor freight has a rolling measurement wheel for 10$. That goes to 1000 ft.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Benji said:


> Cut two slits in a tennis ball one big enough to thread your line through and on the other side big enough you can squeeze your lead into it. then keep your rod tip up during retrieve. Have had no problems with this in a field. Also harbor freight has a rolling measurement wheel for 10$. That goes to 1000 ft.


Genius!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Genius!


I find a lacrosse ball to be a better option.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

its diferent with bait


----------

